# K750i ou nokia6680 ?



## jeje (26 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

mon besoin est de remplacer mon Palm Vx par un téléphone portable capable de gérer mon carnet d'adresses et mon agenda de manière conviviale...car en pratique j'ai toujours mon téléphone sur moi (nokia 3210 !) mais pas souvent mon palm...

Le téléphone doit être bien sûr compatible avec mon mac...et aussi au bureau (synchronisation sur PC

  )

iCreate conseille entre autres le K750i et le nokia 6680

J'ai testé rapidement le nokia à la Fnac hier et il me semble pas mal.

Quels sont vos avis / conseils sur ces 2 machines?

PS : je n'envisage pas a priori le Treo 650 

PS2 : je vais garder mon Vx de toute façon


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2005)

Les deux sont compatiblent iSync..

Le Nokia est EDGE et UMTS, il y un APN de moins bonne qualité...Nokia 6680

Le K750i Sony Ericsson K750i

Essaie les deux, ett définis ce que tu as réellement besoin comme fonction..


----------



## geoffrey (28 Novembre 2005)

Le nokia a une batterie un peu faible (3h en communication contre 7 ou 8 pour le sony)


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Le nokia a une batterie un peu faible (3h en communication contre 7 ou 8 pour le sony)




Il est certain que l'autonomie du K750 i est un des points fort du mobile


----------



## geoffrey (28 Novembre 2005)

Par contre est ce que le Sony est "rapide" d'utilisation ? J'ai un t68i qui est dramatiquement lent dès qu'il s'agit d'accéder aux menus, et pourtant j'ai pas beaucoup de contacts.


----------



## esmerit (28 Novembre 2005)

lut, le k750i est parfait " pour la prise en main, les capacités, l'autonomie..." MAIS il est catastrophique pour ce qui est de la sensibilité au reseau. Bref si tu vis exclusivement en ville ou dans une region tres tres tres bien couverte pas de problemes, mais pour moi qui suis dans le Gers ( vous connaissez ??? ) et bien ce n'est pas parfait, il y a beaucoup d'endroits ou je ne capte pas. Mais je ne regrete pas mon achat, et si un jour il existe un telephone aussi pousse niveau compatibilite et synchro avec le mac et avec une reception du tonnerre, je le changerai, voila...


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

Pas d'accord pour la sensibilité au réseau...
Ce point dépend aussi beaucoup de ton opérateur..

Je suis dans une zone de faible couverture GSM et je n'ai avec le K750i pas de problème...contrairement au Nokia qui ne passent pas du tout...

La rapidité du soft est bonne, les améliorations apportées par SE sont visibles et sensibles...je trouve le soft très abouti.


----------



## geoffrey (28 Novembre 2005)

Et maintenant une question un peu bete.

J'ai cherché le k750i via des opérateurs et le seul qui le propose est Orange. Or je suis déjà un client Orange mais avec tres peu de points, donc ca me reviendrait trop cher.

Est ce qu'il est possible de demander la portabilité du numéro, d'arreter le contrat et d'en souscrire un nouveau, tout ca chez Orange ??


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'il est possible de demander la portabilité du numéro, d'arreter le contrat et d'en souscrire un nouveau, tout ca chez Orange ??



Je ne pense pas non...

La portabilité fonctionne d'opérateur à opérateur...

Tu peux souscrire un nouvelle abo, et ne pas l'utiliser et ne payer que les mensualité, et garder ton ancien numéro, mais tu devra payer un abo pour rien....


----------



## geoffrey (28 Novembre 2005)

Je vais plutot attendre qu'un autre opérateur le propose dans ce cas.


----------



## yoffy (28 Novembre 2005)

Hello,

Je viens de commander le SE K600i en ne pensant pas à Nokia à cause des syncronisations .
Il est toujours temps de basculer la commande pour le Nokia 6680 si celui-ci synchronise bien .
En ne prenant en compte QUE les fonctions de gestion d'adresses , agenda etc ... le 6680 serait-il plus performant que le K600i ?
( j'ai éliminé le 750i pour des questions de coût et d'aspect )


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de commander le SE K600i en ne pensant pas à Nokia à cause des syncronisations .
> Il est toujours temps de basculer la commande pour le Nokia 6680 si celui-ci synchronise bien .
> ...




Oui le 6680 est plus performant que le K600i....


----------



## geoffrey (28 Novembre 2005)

excepté pour la batterie


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> excepté pour la batterie



c'est certain...

Mais tout les portable UMTS ont ce problème...car l'UMTS " bouffe" la charge un maximum


----------



## yoffy (28 Novembre 2005)

Alors j'ai basculé pour le 6680 .... arrivée prévue pour mercredi matin ... vous donnerai mes impressions ... merci ...


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai basculé pour le 6680 .... arrivée prévue pour mercredi matin ... vous donnerai mes impressions ... merci ...




C'est un très bon mobile...félicitations


----------



## geoffrey (28 Novembre 2005)

c'est vrai qu'il est tres beau


----------



## esmerit (29 Novembre 2005)

Chez quel operateur es-tu "la mouette" ??


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

esmerit a dit:
			
		

> Chez quel operateur es-tu "la mouette" ??




Chez Orange CH..


----------



## esmerit (29 Novembre 2005)

Ha ba moi aussi, donc ton territoire est mieux couvert que mon gers natal...


----------



## yoffy (30 Novembre 2005)

Mon 6680 est bien arrivé ...... il est en charge :rateau: ... Alors il a l'air très bien fini , un peu lourd mais pour moi la déception est de n'avoir pût l'obtenir par Orange autrement qu'en "Silver" , un gris sombre plutôt maussade et j'essaie déja de trouver l'autre coque claire (façon Ti68i) en intérogeant Nokia .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

j'ai les 2 plus le SE P910i.

Le Nokia me semble être le plus approprié pour une usage mixte PDA-phone. En plus il permet l'utilisation de logiciels tiers bien plus évolués que pour le SE K750i.

usage plus PDA> P910i
usage mixte 50-50 > 6680
Usage plus phone > K750

L'aspect appareil photo est plus "accessoire", le SE K750 a une bonne résolution et un autofocus que les autres n'ont pas. Malgré tout les images sont assez bruitées.


NB: j'ai pas touss ces phones par plaisir: je teste des solutions GPS sur ces plateformes.


----------



## yoffy (1 Décembre 2005)

Merci , olivierwayfinder , de nous faire partager ta précieuse ( ... et rare ) expérience . En effet ce 6680 semble très facile : synchronisation aisée par bluetooth du carnet et de l'agenda , bonne qualité d'écoute ... pour l'instant bonne machine "intermédiaire" comme tu l'as  positionnée


----------



## Cammy (3 Décembre 2005)

Coucou


Je posse un nokia 6680 et j'en suis plus que ravie !
Je possedais avant un Samsung d500 et un Nokia 7610, je suis vraiment conquise par ce 6680, on remarque vraiment un changement !
Je ne peux plus me passer de la visio (mon pere et ma mere ont adoptés ce model aussi !), Agile Messenger est vraiment devenu indispensable pour moi , enfin je l'adore !

Par contre gros point noir de ce mobile : hier j'ai perdu TOUT mes contacts ! Je l'ai decouvert hier vers 10h, pourtant je n'avais pas fait de manip bizards, ni eteint le telephone. Je crois que j'ai pas encore vraiment realisé, enfin c'est vraiment la CATASTROPHE...  Mais bon ca m'etais deja arrivée sur mon Samsung E700 il y a quelques années...
Enfin bon, maintenant je vais me mettre a faire des sauvegardes !


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Tu n'as plus rien sur la carte SIM ?


----------



## Cammy (4 Décembre 2005)

Je n'avais aucun numero sur la carte sim :rateau:


----------



## Php21 (10 Décembre 2005)

La 1° chose à faire avec n'importe quel portable est de bien mettre ses N° prioritaire sur la carte SIM.A chaque changement d'appareil , l'on retrouve tout ses n°.
Il est vrai que cela depand aussi de la capacitée de cette carte, la mienne fait 80 n° ,mais il y a plus, et il y a moins.C'est tjrs 80 n° de sauvegardés.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

la sensibilité au réseau du nokia6680 est bonne ? d'apres le catalogue fnac , c'etait pas genial ..


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la sensibilité au réseau du nokia6680 est bonne ? d'apres le catalogue fnac , c'etait pas genial ..




Je ne trouve que la Fnac est une référence en matière de test des mobiles.
Ce que j'ai pu lire sur le 6680 est que l'accroche réseau est bonne. Il faut couper la fonction UMTS si tu n'es pas dans une zone de réception 3G


----------



## juliuslechien (11 Décembre 2005)

Plus ça va plus je pense que ce 6680 sera mon prochain mobile.


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Plus ça va plus je pense que ce 6680 sera mon prochain mobile.




C'est un très bon mobile...mais attention à l'autonomie en UMTS...là ça devient la catastrophe...donc penser à prendre un chargeur


----------



## juliuslechien (11 Décembre 2005)

En coupant l'UMTS tout le temps et en l'activant juste quand on en a besoin, l'autonomie doit augmenter. Ou sinon il faut acquièrir une seconde batterie.


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> En coupant l'UMTS tout le temps et en l'activant juste quand on en a besoin, l'autonomie doit augmenter. Ou sinon il faut acquièrir une seconde batterie.




Oui , mais tout les constructeurs de mobiles ont le même problème.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

j'en reviens toujours au même , l'utms,le edge, le 3g est ce vraiment un critère essentiel pour aujourd'hui et les prochaines années ..? la visio conf ... bah pas trop grave de pas l'avoir et la télé , c'est quand même sur un petit support ... sinon, on ne peut plus mettre le tel dans sa poche .. alors ??? :rose:


----------



## juliuslechien (11 Décembre 2005)

Se sont des fonctionnalités que tu utilises de temps à autre. Quand je ne m'en sers pas je fais en sorte de les désactiver : exemple le bluetooth n'est pas tout le temps allumer sur mon mobile, quel est l'intérêt qu'il cherche à se connecter alors que j'en ai pas besoin ? Au final j'économise de la batterie et j'ai un tel avec des fonctionnalités avancées pour quand j'en ai besoin.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Décembre 2005)

le k750i a un flash a son appareil photo ?  
la radio fm marche bien?  
ya une grande difference de qualité entre  1,3M  et 2M de pixels toujours pour l'appareil photo..?


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le k750i a un flash a son appareil photo ?
> la radio fm marche bien?
> ya une grande difference de qualité entre  1,3M  et 2M de pixels toujours pour l'appareil photo..?




Trois fois oui  

Il y un flash
La radio FMS est RDS
Et il y a effectivement une grande différence entre un 1.3M et 2M ..


----------



## Php21 (12 Décembre 2005)

Voici un lien :http://www.linternaute.com/guides/fiche/2232/k750i.html


----------



## geoffrey (12 Décembre 2005)

Est ce que vous savez si le K750i sera proposé par d'autres opérateurs qu'Orange prochainement ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2005)

Je dois changer de portable et penche pour le k750i. Je suis allé faire un tour sur le site d'Orange : avec mes 36 mois d'ancienneté, il m'en coûterait 240 euros pour un réengagement de 24 mois. Faramineux. J'ai ensuite fait une simulation "nouveau client", et il apparaît que si je résilie mon forfait (ce qui est tout à fait possible, ayant signé pour 24 mois) pour reprendre exactement le même, le k750i m'est accessible pour 79 ¤ (!), soit trois fois moins.
Dès lors, je m'interroge sur la pertinence de ces points d'ancienneté.
J'espère donc pouvoir m'arranger avec l'opérateur, à qui j'ai fait part de ces observations par mail, car il serait tout de même plus simple de recevoir le portable et de garder la même carte SIM. Mais même dans l'hypothèse où Orange consentait à me fournir ce mobile pour 79 euros, il s'agirait là d'une opération strictement neutre, où mes 36 mois de "fidélité" ne me seraient d'aucune utilité.

_Edit :_ Pour répondre à *geoffrey *, je pensais que c'était déjà le cas, un site semble le proposer, mais je ne suis pas allé voir plus loin. http://www.france-gsm.fr/?m=k750


----------



## geoffrey (12 Décembre 2005)

Je me posais les memes questions que toi jugnin, et je suis dans la meme situation.

Tu as contacté Orange par mail pour leur expliquer ton "probleme" ?

Et merci pour le lien...   (quand je m'étais renseigné il y a quelques semaines, seul orange proposait le k750i)


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2005)

Oui, je leur ai envoyé un petit mail, rien de très agressif (du moins pour l'instant) :

_"Bonjour, je souhaite changer de téléphone, le mien ne fonctionnant plus que de façon très sporadique.
Pour diverses raisons, mon choix s'est porté sur le sony ericsson k750i. Avec mes 36 mois d'ancienneté, je totalise un peu plus de 1600 points, et il m'en coûterait encore environ 240 euros. Or, si je résilie mon forfait, pour ensuite reprendre le même (classique 2h), ce téléphone est disponible sur votre site pour 79 euros.
L'ancienneté devient alors un handicap évident, c'est pourquoi je voulais vous faire part de ces observations afin que vous m'éclairiez sur le sujet, avant de prendre toute décision.

Cordialement, Julien XXX.
06XXXXXXX."_

A suivre.


----------



## geoffrey (12 Décembre 2005)

Bien vu, de mon coté je tente une autre approche. Je l'ai appelé à midi pour leur demander la portabilité de mon numéro, l'hotesse m'a simplement dit que le service concerné me rappelera ce soir. Je suppose qu'il me demanderont pourquoi je demande la portabilité et je leurs dirait la meme chose que toi dans le mail.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Décembre 2005)

c'est une de leurs bizarreries en effet... peut etre cherchent ils ainsi à gonfler le nombre de leurs abonnés avec des anciens qui en prennent un nouveau juste pour changer d'appareil .. en esperant que peut etre ils preteront l'ancien tel à d'autres personnes ... etc .:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je leur ai envoyé un petit mail, rien de très agressif (du moins pour l'instant) :
> 
> _"Bonjour, je souhaite changer de téléphone, le mien ne fonctionnant plus que de façon très sporadique.
> Pour diverses raisons, mon choix s'est porté sur le sony ericsson k750i. Avec mes 36 mois d'ancienneté, je totalise un peu plus de 1600 points, et il m'en coûterait encore environ 240 euros. Or, si je résilie mon forfait, pour ensuite reprendre le même (classique 2h), ce téléphone est disponible sur votre site pour 79 euros.
> ...


tenez nous au courant car c'est vraiment etrange ce truc là dans leur systeme , surement une histoire d'exclusivité des marques de portable puisqu'avec l'abonnement on l'a à prix plus que réduit  :mouais:


----------



## geoffrey (13 Décembre 2005)

C'est plus simple que ca, pour te faire abonner, tous les moyens sont bons, ensuite ils savent que les gens ont du mal à changer, et bonjour les vaches à lait. France Telecom sont un peu les maitres en la matière... C'est itou avec les FAI, les abonnement satelittes, ...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2005)

Le but de ces «offres» n'est pas de faire des cadeaux à ceux qui ont déjà conclu un abonnement, mais à attraper des nouveaux clients et à rendre captifs ceux qui le sont déjà en rendant le plus difficile la possibilité de changer d'opérateur.

Et ça ne vaut pas que pour la téléphonie.


----------



## jugnin (13 Décembre 2005)

Mais mon engagement initial étant dépassé de dix mois, je puis m'affranchir de toute obligation envers mon opérateur. C'est pourquoi je pense pouvoir arriver à mes fins, car je suis enclins à me réengager, sous réserve d'une offre acceptable de leur part. Bien entendu, le terme "acceptable" est plus que relatif et ne signifie pas que je compte décrocher le gros lot.
Il s'agit simplement de maximiser mon surplus sous contrainte. Le surplus étant ici la différence entre le prix auquel j'obtiendrai ledit téléphone et le prix maximum "affiché" (c'est plus une réduction de mon "souplus", si j'ose dire), et la contrainte que je ne peux me passer d'opérateur téléphonique. C'est là ma seule marge de manoeuvre, à savoir qu'il est possible de s'engager ailleurs. Et si je représente à peine une molécule d'eau dans l'océan des abonnées Orange, il n'en va pas de même pour le commercial avec qui je négocierai, pour qui il est n'est jamais conseillé de perdre un client.
Tout est affaire de rapports de force, dans lesquels il convient de réduire au maximum l'asymétrie d'information par rapport au vendeur : tenter d'identifier au mieux les solutions possibles, les marges de manoeuvre du vendeur et ne pas révéler sa disposition à payer trop tôt dans dans la négociation.


----------



## geoffrey (13 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le but de ces «offres» n'est pas de faire des cadeaux à ceux qui ont déjà conclu un abonnement, mais à attraper des nouveaux clients et à rendre captifs ceux qui le sont déjà en rendant le plus difficile la possibilité de changer d'opérateur.
> 
> Et ça ne vaut pas que pour la téléphonie.



Et c'est pas comme si je l'avais pas déjà dit 20 minutes avant


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas comme si je l'avais pas déjà dit 20 minutes avant



J'appuyais dans ton sens mon cher.


----------



## geoffrey (13 Décembre 2005)

Pas trop fort non plus, hein


----------



## tonio1976 (13 Décembre 2005)

Pour revenir au sujet original du message, je viens de changer mon téléphone (T630) pour un Nokia 6680 et je le conseille tout à fait. Synchro sur mac sans problème (il faut passer par bluetooth, par le cable usb j'ai pas réussi...). ical, Contacts... nickel
Bon, je n'ai pas encore réussi à y ajouter des documents Word ou PDF ("format inconnu..."), mais je pense que ca devrait venir.


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2005)

Et la batterie en n'utilisant pas la 3g ? (parce que j'hesitais entre le k750i et le nokia et c'est la durée de vie de la batterie qui m'a fait préféré le sony)


----------



## tonio1976 (14 Décembre 2005)

Comme je viens de dire, il est encore tout neuf, mais bon, reçu samedi, chargé une bonne fois et actuellement la charge est à la moitié. Pas beaucoup de conversations, quelques sms, quelques transferts en bluetooth. Pas d'utilisation 3G


----------



## tonio1976 (14 Décembre 2005)

Perso je trouve les menus des sony un peu compliqués et pas très "user friendly". Je retrouve avec simplicité l'utilisation des Nokia.


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Décembre 2005)

en quoi les sony sont ils moins "user friendly" pour toi ? tu peux expliquer un peu plus stp..?


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

Des données chiffrées pour la batterie ? (j'ai de tres mauvaises expériences avec des Nokia à ce niveau la).


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Communication: jusqu'à 9h00 de conversation
En veille environs 400h


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

Tant que ca !! J'avais lu 3h en communication dans je ne sais plus quel dépliant sur les telephone portable... 

Bon ben du coup je suis plus sur pour le k750i


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

L'autonomie est bonne mais ces données sont théorique.
Si tu es dans une zone de mauvaise réception ton mobile va chercher le meilleur réseau et consommer beaucoup de batterie.
Idem si tu utilise souvent le bluetooth.

Mais en règle générale l'autonomie de ce K750i est très bonne ...au dessus de la moyenne.
Ne pas oublier de respecter la première charge, avant de l'utiliser.


----------



## yret (15 Décembre 2005)

D'autant plus que le Nokia 6680 n'aurait pas une très bonne sensibilité (1 étoile / 5 en 900 Mhz et 3 /5 en 1800 Mhz d'après Mobiles magazine) au contraire du K750i ( 4 étoiles /5 en 900 et 3 /5 en 1800)... (réseau GSM principal étant le 900 Mhz)

Un critère très important à ne pas oublier pour ce qui est avant tout un téléphone !


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2005)

Je viens à l'instant d'être contacté par le service clients Orange, ça a été vite vu.

J'expose à nouveau les faits que j'ai évoqués dans mon email, à quoi on me répond que l'avantage avec les points, c'est que je peux garder mon forfait avec tous ses "avantages", à savoir 18 minutes de bonus, et qu'on peut me rajouter des points.
 - Cela me reviendrait au même prix que si je prenais un forfait pour la première fois chez vous ?
 - Ha non, pas du tout, mais vous gardez vos avantages.
 - Dans la mesure où je ne suis jamais venu à bout de mes trois heures de forfait, autant résilier et ressigner ailleurs, alors.
 - Bon, on va prendre en compte votre demande de résiliation, m'indique mon interlocuteur sur un ton plus que détaché.

Et voilà, ils n'ont rien lâché, j'ai perdu. Je dois attendre fin Janvier pour reprendre un portable, avec le préavis. C'est dommage, c'est assez urgent. Le pire c'est qu'à priori, je vais retourner chez eux (de toute façon entre la peste et le choléra hein..).


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Décembre 2005)

Le truc c'est que dans l'histoire tu perds ton numéro et tes avantages. Cela vaut-il vraiment le coup ?


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux demander la portabilité de ton numéro.


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Décembre 2005)

Quand tu restes chez le même opérateur je ne crois pas. A vérifier.


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

Lorsque tu demande la portabilité, ton numéro devient independant de ton opérateur en quelque sorte.  Y'a des chances que ca passe.

J'attend un coup de fil d'Orange à propos de ca, je leur demanderais directement.


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Décembre 2005)

Peut être je croyais qu'il fallait indiquer à l'opérateur chez qui tu allais pour qu'ils transmettent le dossier. Mais demandes leur comme ça on sera.


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2005)

Dans la mesure où, comme je l'ai souligné, mes avantages (enfin mon avantage) ne m'étaient d'aucune utilité, et que pour le changement de numéro je pourrai enregistrer un dernier message indiquant mon numéro freebox, le coût d'opportunité de la résiliation en elle même est assez réduit.

Maintenant si l'on soustrait à l'avantage que représente l'acquistion du k750i à prix "normal" le mois d'attente, la démarche à faire, la perte du numéro et la vexation de ne pas avoir gagné mon petit combat, il est clair que mon surplus se retrouve très amputé. Mais il est toujours supérieur à l'acquisition du k750i à 200 euros.

_Edit :_ Moi aussi j'attends ta réponse quant à la portabilité du numéro.


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Peut être je croyais qu'il fallait indiquer à l'opérateur chez qui tu allais pour qu'ils transmettent le dossier.


 Non, ca marche plus comme ca. Tu peux demander la portabilité de ton numéro comme ca (enfin c'est ce que mon potes vendeur chez Orange m'a dit  )

edit : mais ils semblent pas pressés


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Décembre 2005)

je suis ce fil de pres ... j'en suis à l'achat ... mais sur quel site ? sur orange , j'ai vu le nokia n70 à 199¤(j'hesite entre lui et le sony 750i a cause du prix ) 
et sur www.meilleurmobile.com, le meme tel avec le meme abonnement orange est à 149¤   
d'où cela vient il ? quel est le piège ?


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Décembre 2005)

Orange fait une promo de noel en ce moment sur certains telephones, elle est de 30¤, sur le site d'Orange ils ne doivent pas déduire la réduction sur le prix affiché. Sur le site meilleur mobile tu as la réduc plus une seconde réduction que fait ce site, dans le cas présent elle doit être de 20¤.

Bref pas de piège.


----------



## sirromano1er (16 Décembre 2005)

Et que pensez vous du N70, ça vaut le coup d'avoir un tel avec un tel gabari? c vrai qu'il fait 3G et que l'ecran est bien classe.. mais en contre partie, il est plus cher et bien gros...

Moi j'hesite entre e730, D600e, lg8210, k 750i et si je me lache le N70 hehe

En gros:

lg8210 : la 3G a petit prix, gros telephone
k750i : tres bien, synchro avec mac, mais pas 3G ni EDGE, design banal
D600e : bon design, EDGE, lecture doc word, excel, pdf, pas de radio
e730 : tres classe, pas de synchro mac, ni edge, ni 3G, radio
N70 : tout est bien sauf le gabari....

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Décembre 2005)

Vu les fonctionnalités des téléphones nouvelles générations il serait embétant que ça soit des petits téléphones. Il me semble peu envisageable de lire des vidéos, consulter des documents sur un écran minuscule, déjà que sur ceux de ces appareils c'est limite.


----------



## yret (16 Décembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous du N70, ça vaut le coup d'avoir un tel avec un tel gabari? c vrai qu'il fait 3G et que l'ecran est bien classe.. mais en contre partie, il est plus cher et bien gros...
> 
> Moi j'hesite entre e730, D600e, lg8210, k 750i et si je me lache le N70 hehe
> 
> ...



Cela dépend de ce que tu souhaites et des disponibilités de la 3G (chère en plus);
- e730 à éliminer donc d'après ce que je perçois...
- Lg bof
- K750i bien (/ toi)

Finalement, il semble que tu sois plus orienté vers le D600 voire le N70... 
 

Pour ma part, je n'attache aucune importance à la 3G (pas encore assez présente et beaucoup trop chère) et j'orienterais mon choix plus sur le K750i dont le prix descend régulièrement mais pas les qualités...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Décembre 2005)

j'ai pris le k750i cet apres midi apres avoir hésité à l'avance avec le nokia n70 .. mais bon la télé en 3g se paie et puis c'est pas forcement genial sur un tel .. et puis surtout le nokia est plus encombrant et encore plus voyant .. bref, je me suis dit que je voulais pas sortir une mercedes de ce genre c'est trop voyant et tentant pour les autres ( et je suis prof donc les eleves pourraient un jour me croiser avec meme si je ne le sors pas en cours!!! ) 

le sony est mimi , j'ai deja transferé du mp3 super vite donc tout va bien:love: 
note supplementaire sur le nokia: le volet de protection de l'objectif photo me semble bien exposé à la casse en cas de chute et peut etre aussi à une usure plus rapide etant donné la façon dont il coulisse, il pourrait prendre du jeu ... enfin, voila voila , ce que j'ai eu comme idée en quelques minutes ce vendredi apres midi alors que sur le net j'hesitais


----------



## yret (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est à mon avis un très bon achat...que je vais peut-être effectuer sous peu...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Décembre 2005)

pour le moment, que des bonnes surprises, j'ai testé la fameuse petite lampe de poche intégrée... elle éclaire super bien!!!! :love:  

sinon, y avait aussi une histoire pour les forfaits chez orange , les forfaits pro integrent appels sms tout, et garantie deux ans, 
alors qu'avec 3g, orange propose forfait intense qui ne donne qu'une garantie un an et demande du supplement si on fait beaucoup de sms


----------



## Lamar (16 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

pour ma part je viens d'acheter sur le site Orange le Nokia 6680, avec une offre d'abonnement de 24 mois (je sais c'est long, mais je ne suis pas adepte du nomadisme téléphonique, pour preuve mon forfait actuel qui doit avoir plus de 5 ans !) pour la modique somme de 49 ¤  L'abonnement est modulable (j'ai pris 1h par mois pour 18 ¤), on peut rajouter des options sms, mms, appels illimités à la carte et changer d'un mois sur l'autre. Ca a l'air pas mal. Je vous tiens au courant dès que je peux le tester (j'ai hate). Quand aux raisons qui m'ont poussé à cet achat, elles sont assez honteuses : j'ai vu la pub à la télé hier après midi (foutu emploi du temps qui me laisse libre le jeudi après midi   ) Le temps de se renseigner (merci iCreate) au sujet de la compatibilité, un petit tour sur les forums de Macgé, pour voir ce que vous en pensez et hop c'est parti (à noter que l'offre dont j'ai bénéficié n'est accessible que via le net, d'où la déception de la charmante personne que j'ai vu dans mon agence France Telecom hier en fin d'après midi :hein: ).
Voilà j'ai un peu raconté ma vie, mais peut-être cela peut-il servir à certains.

Nicolas


----------



## sirromano1er (16 Décembre 2005)

Ou ça me sert 
Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par le N70 . ça m'a l'air vraiment professionnel. Et ça me fera un compromis entre telephone et palm c pas mal.

Mais est ce que la resolution de l'ecran n'est pas trop pourrie?? car c qd meme la meme que sur un ecran de d500 alors que le N70est plus gros..


----------



## yret (17 Décembre 2005)

N70:

262144 couleurs en 176x208 (intérêt à régler la luminosité à fond)

D500:

262144 couleurs en 176x220

Mais il y a bien d'autres différences... 

Notamment la lenteur du symbian 8.0 sur le N70...près d'une minute d'attente à l'allumage !!   c'est plutôt énorme et, à mon avis, agaçant au bout de peu de temps...

L'APN 2MP du N70 manque de contraste ....et le prix du N70 reste très élevé...:mouais: 

Le D500, bien que plus ancien, est un excellent téléphone dont le prix ne fait que diminuer...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Décembre 2005)

pour la radio qui reçoit genialement bien , ya t il un accessoire encore moins long que les fils du kit mains libres pour l'ecouter ..?
ce kit sert d'antenne ,mais je voudrais ecouter juste par les hp .. et donc s'il ya juste un connecteur à ajouter sans les fils qui trainent , ce serait encore plus compact


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pour la radio qui reçoit genialement bien , ya t il un accessoire encore moins long que les fils du kit mains libres pour l'ecouter ..?
> ce kit sert d'antenne ,mais je voudrais ecouter juste par les hp .. et donc s'il ya juste un connecteur à ajouter sans les fils qui trainent , ce serait encore plus compact




Je ne crois pas nom...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Décembre 2005)

comment créer compte wap sur sonyericsson ..? le k750i doit etre configuré de quelle façon?:rose:    :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## juliuslechien (17 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comment créer compte wap sur sonyericsson ..? le k750i doit etre configuré de quelle façon?:rose:    :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


Depuis leur site http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=fr&lc=fr&ver=4000&template=ps1_1_1_1&zone=ps&lm=ps1_1&pid=10242


----------



## jardin (18 Décembre 2005)

jeje a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> mon besoin est de remplacer mon Palm Vx par un téléphone portable capable de gérer mon carnet d'adresses et mon agenda de manière conviviale...car en pratique j'ai toujours mon téléphone sur moi (nokia 3210 !) mais pas souvent mon palm...
> 
> ...


je viens d'avoir le 6680 depuis 2 semaines et je le trouve pas mal, rapide malgré quelques petits problemes d'installation(parametrage 'agent sync et maintenant pas possible d'ouvrir carnet d'adresse lors du telechargement avec bluetooth mais ça viendra); bonne qualité de photos et de la camera, bonne reception et vraiment rapide


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Décembre 2005)

où acheter une barrette mémoire mémory stick pour le k750i?


----------



## yret (18 Décembre 2005)

Eh bien par exemple là http://cgi.ebay.fr/CARTE-SONY-MEMOR...itemZ7569386375QQcategoryZ79327QQcmdZViewItem ou http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...iga-Sony-Pour-Sony-Ericsson-K750i-Autres.html ou encore http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Photo-V...0558-Memory-Stick-PRO-Duo-SONY-512-Mb.htm...;) 

Utilises les comparateurs de prix ou google...et tu en trouveras beaucoup d'autres...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Décembre 2005)

merci!! et on peut prendre une 512 par exemple ? ya pas de limite liée au telephone ?
vu ce que j'ai vu , je crois que non finalement:rose:   sinon c'est bien pratique cette extension de mémoire si facile


----------



## yret (18 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> merci!! et on peut prendre une 512 par exemple ? ya pas de limite liée au telephone ?



Un début de réponse ici http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp..._loader&fhp=fhp1_3556&zone=pp&lm=pp2&fid=3556


----------



## davimac (19 Décembre 2005)

Je me permets d'intervenir car j'ai fait le tour récemment de ces 2 mobiles (k750 et 6680/n70).
J'enlève les samsung car peu ou difficilement compatibles avec nos Macs.

Il m'a paru évient que les Nokia étaient un bien meilleur choix : très très bien équipés pour le N70 et surtout doté d'un système Symbian S60. J'entends ca et là que le systèm est lent, mais quelle coXXerie !!!

L'avantage de ce système est qu'une multitude de logiciel existe et notamment ce qui est très à la mode en ce moment : TomTom !!!

De plus la synchro avec Tiger par Bluetooth fonctionne à merveille.

Evidemment il est 3G ET Edge, ce qui dans un proche avenir sera un avantage non négligeable par rapport au K750. Les cartes mémoires coutent aussi BEAUCOUP moins cher. 

Enfin, voilà, je comprends pas trop ceux qui choisissent un K750... Me parlez pas de l'APN 2Mo, je vais me mettre en colère !

Par contre, peut-être que le K750 est synchronisable par USB ce qui doit être pratique pour le lecteur MP3.

David


----------



## geoffrey (19 Décembre 2005)

Ben si tu veux un telephone qui fasse telephone (et que tu t'en fou de la 3G, de l'edge et de je ne sais que sais je encore), le K750i est mieux : plus leger, beaucoup (beaaauuucccouuup) plus d'autonomie, une super synchro avec le mac.

C'est deja pas mal !!


----------



## yret (19 Décembre 2005)

davimac a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets d'intervenir car j'ai fait le tour récemment de ces 2 mobiles (k750 et 6680/n70).
> J'enlève les samsung car peu ou difficilement compatibles avec nos Macs.
> 
> Il m'a paru évient que les Nokia étaient un bien meilleur choix : très très bien équipés pour le N70 et surtout doté d'un système Symbian S60. J'entends ca et là que le systèm est lent, mais quelle coXXerie !!!
> ...



Désolé mais Symbian sur le N70, notamment, est vraiment très lent ! 

D'autre part, le prix des Nokia étant tellement prohibitif (près de 600 ¤ pour le N70!) ...le K750i s'avère un bon choix ! (environ 340 ¤ hors abonnement )


Et puis le K750i est tout simplement un très bon téléphone avec l'un des meilleurs APN du moment en téléphonie mobile ; voir ici http://www.mobilesachat.fr/php/Recherche.php?i_Str_MotCle=K750i&type_s=0 par exemple... 

Mais bien sûr les Nokia restent de très bons téléphones aussi...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Décembre 2005)

david mac ; lis ce fil tu verras pourquoi j'ai finalement pris le sony >... 
le n70 est genial mais format, poids, capot objectif pas forcement sur en cas de chute ,autonomie, prix qui font que bah finalement ,la 3G oui mais bon.. c'est encore un abonnement de plus ... 
ajouter des logiciels .. oui mais bon tu paies encore ...alors ... bref, j'ai dit mes raisons vendredi soir  
le n70 faisait quand meme plus grand que mon 3310qui déjà s'attaque à déformer mes poches ... 
 et il est meme un plus lourd  
le n70 est le top du top ... mais bon du coup avec les economies j'acheterai des cadeaux à d'autres sans regrets pour le portefeuille  
mais je reste convaincu que le n70 est parfait ...sauf les details d'usage qui m'ont finalement fait prendre le sony ericsson ...
lesony est autofocus et pas le n70 si je me souviens


----------



## davimac (19 Décembre 2005)

Concernant le prix, je l'ai payé, 89 euros dans une boutique moins 20 euors de remboursement par Orange.

Et si tu veux un téléphone qui fait que téléphone, bah tu prends pas non plus un k750i mais un truc à 1euros qui suffit alors largement 

Et quand tu dis lent, j'ai un collègue avec un K600i au bureau qui lui est vraiment horriblement lent...

David


----------



## geoffrey (19 Décembre 2005)

Je caricaturais un peu pour le telephone qui fait telephone. Je recherchais :
- une petite taille
- une synchro avec mon mac (contact et calendrier/tache)
- une bonne autonomie

Et d'après mes recherches faites il y a qqs semaines, le k750i etait le téléphone qui faisait le mieux tout ca et qui faisait en plus d'autres choses dont je pourrais me servir SANS abonnement supplémentaire (des photos correctes entre autre).


----------



## sirromano1er (19 Décembre 2005)

davimac, tu l'as eu ou à 89 euros?  je serais bien interessé


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Décembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> davimac, tu l'as eu ou à 89 euros?  je serais bien interessé


89¤ ça c'est c'est vrai que c'est la vraie performance ... car ailleurs on ne tombe jamais sous les 110 voire plutot 150 euros et le prix de départ c'est 199!


----------



## yret (20 Décembre 2005)

Je suis également surpris de ce prix !


----------



## jugnin (21 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de me renseigner chez SFR. Il proposent le K750i pour 29 ¤ avec abonnement.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me renseigner chez SFR. Il proposent le K750i pour 29 ¤ avec abonnement.


c'est pas sur leur site web en tous cas


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me renseigner chez SFR. Il proposent le K750i pour 29 ¤ avec abonnement.


c'est pas sur leur site web en tous cas   




mais bon c'est le prix du nokia n70 qui nous intriguait!!!??????:mouais: toujours pas de réponse au mystere :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

(message doublon à supprimer svp:rose: )


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

et quand on ajoute de la mémoire au k750i, ça le ralentit ou non?:rose:


----------



## yret (21 Décembre 2005)

A priori il n'y a pas de raison ...


----------



## sirromano1er (21 Décembre 2005)

je suis allé chez france gsm hier, le N70 est à 99 euros avec abonnement orange 12mois. D'après ce que j'ai compris, il serait vendu nu (sans icones orange..).
C'est vrai que le tel est un peu gros et que la resolution est moyenne mais il a l'air bien plus evolué que le k750i. le mec m'a montré la mobile TV, ça rend pas mal.


----------



## davimac (21 Décembre 2005)

Le téléphone à 89 euros : 
=> Chez Paris Phone, 246 Bd Voltaire (dans le 11e je pense...)

A République, on doit pouvoir le trouver encore moins cher. Je l'ai pris avec un abonnement 1 ans Orange Intense 2h...

David


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> A priori il n'y a pas de raison ...


fais pas cette tete c'etait juste parce que j'avais lu ça quelque part ..;:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> .
> C'est vrai que le tel est un peu gros et que la resolution est moyenne mais il a l'air bien plus evolué que le k750i.  la mobile TV, ça rend pas mal.


plus évolué ... au niveau look .. oui , au niveau télé oui... mais bon a l'usage le sony est vraiment bien ... ya plus qu'a savoir si on se sert bocou de la télé ... surtout que le sony fait radio ( ce qui ne mange pas de forfait  ) mais c'est vrai que le nokia est top


----------



## sirromano1er (21 Décembre 2005)

bah y a aussi la 3G (vision, navigation, mails), et le systeme qui est plus riche (visualisation de docs office, pdf, possibilité d'installer des logiciels, etc.)
Mais peut etre que le k750i est plus ergonomique, je ne sais pas.. je ne me base que sur les spec.


----------



## sirromano1er (21 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> surtout que le sony fait radio ( ce qui ne mange pas de forfait  )


 
le n70 fait aussi radio  et je me rends compte que niveau prix, ça se vaut à peu près pour un nouvel abonnement...


----------



## davimac (21 Décembre 2005)

N70 : 4 jours d'utilisation et il est top : Tomtom, 3G, Wap, Radio, mes podcasts vidéo...  J'ai pas rechargé encore une fois la batterie !!!!

David


----------



## sirromano1er (21 Décembre 2005)

ah tu as le gps sur ton N70.. ça m'interesse ça 

qd tu achetes un GPS pour ton nokia, il peut resservir apres? genre pour un palm ou autre téléphone? 
d'apres ce que j'ai compris, le module GPS est polyvalent mais tu dois racheter le soft si tu change d'appareil.. j'ai tout faux? 

// mm je deviens hors sujet là...


----------



## Lamar (25 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

je viens de recevoir le nokia 6680 (au passage chez Orange aucune indication concernant la mise en service et le contrat sélectionné par Internet, il faut attendre lundi pour pouvoir valider la ligne et avoir son numéro).
A priori il est vraiment pas mal. Pas trop lourd (ce que je craignais), écran vraiment agréable, menus intuitifs (symbian est un système issu de l'epoc des Psion, ce qui un gage de facilité d'utilisation), synchronisation facile en bluetooth (Tiger) pour iCal et le carnet d'adresse (je n'ai pas essayé de transférer des fichiers textes ou autres pour l'instant), la lecture de video (converties par Quick Time version pro) est excellente, le transfert de mp3 en sonnerie n'est pas très compliquée. Donc pour l'instant le bilan est vraiment positif. La suite au fur et à mesure de mes tests.

Nicolas


----------



## juliuslechien (25 Décembre 2005)

Idem pour moi, je l'ai depuis jeudi, même si au début j'ai un peut tatonner avec le BT pour les fichiers maintenant tout est OK. J'ai beaucoup ce portable, j'ai pas encore tout testé, mais ne serait se que la TV c'est impressionant.

Bon Nöel à tous.


----------



## Lamar (26 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

je confirme, la télé sur portable c'est vraiment impressionnant.
Je n'arrive pas encore à faire exactement tout ce que je veux, mais ça vient petit à petit.
Je rajoute un petit mot sur le service d'Orange, vraiment en dessous de tout (mais je n'entre pas dans les détails, ce n'est pas l'endroit).

Nicolas


----------



## yret (26 Décembre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je confirme, la télé sur portable c'est vraiment impressionnant.
> Je n'arrive pas encore à faire exactement tout ce que je veux, mais ça vient petit à petit.
> ...



oui mais à quel prix la télé ?


----------



## juliuslechien (26 Décembre 2005)

Gratuit et illimité chez Orange le week end


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute un petit mot sur le service d'Orange, vraiment en dessous de tout (mais je n'entre pas dans les détails, ce n'est pas l'endroit).



Idem pour moi...en Suisse aussi Orange est en dessous de tout...

Pas de polémiques comme tu dis ce n'est pas l'endroit...


----------



## yret (30 Décembre 2005)

Eh bien, je viens juste de me laisser tenter par le K750i en déstockage chez rue du commerce...et comme j'avais un gros bon d'achat, autant en profiter... 

J'attends de le tester pour vous donner mon avis...


----------



## fanougym (30 Décembre 2005)

Si tu pouvais tester la synchro de l'agenda de l'ordi vers le mac... j'ai un soucis avec cete fonction.
Pas de soucis pour les contacts par contre...
merci!


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=117688

Pas la peine de poster à deux endroit différents le problème reste le même


----------



## yret (4 Janvier 2006)

K750i reçu aujourd'hui... 

Premières impressions: téléphone petit et léger qui semble un peu fragile...
fonction photo simple d'accès et d'utilisation, jeux amusants, haut-parleur assez puissant...

Le reste; plus tard...


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> K750i reçu aujourd'hui...
> 
> Premières impressions: téléphone petit et léger qui semble un peu fragile...
> fonction photo simple d'accès et d'utilisation, jeux amusants, haut-parleur assez puissant...
> ...


Tu n'auras que des satisfactions avec ce phone...

C'est un de mes préférés et toutes mes félicitations pour cet achat.


----------



## jugnin (4 Janvier 2006)

J'en suis également très satisfait, mais je le serais encore plus si j'avais reçu mon adaptateur bluetooth (DBT 120), commandé le 21/12/2005, c'était l'an dernier tout de même. En plus j'ai donné l'adresse de mes parents parents pour la livraison, et les vacances sont finies.


----------



## yret (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon dommage...je n'avais pas vu un choc sur le cache-objectif... ...je vais donc le rendre...et passer par du neuf de chez neuf car c'était un destockage...mauvais...


----------

